# What CX Would You Get? / Moto CX line for 2011?



## GipsyKing (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a circa '97 Giant Rincon MTB from a LBS. It has been a good bike (I've not been a real serious cyclist until this summer). I ride a lot of road but would like some light trail/offroad capability in a lighter, more versatile bike. Buddy of mine suggested a CX. Brand doesn't matter as much to me as grupos/quality and relative comfort of frame. 

So the past few weeks or so I've been to 3 or 4 of my LBS to check them out and received varying levels of service. I won't say I'm ruling them out, but budget is a very strong consideration as I've decided 800-1000 is my top end and I'd like to go less than that of course. But I'd like complete 105 shifting and as much other decent stuff as possible. I realize that there are tradeoffs in price/feature sets.

Rode a C-Dale at my LBS last week with Sora/Tiagra and noticed the shifting was less than stellar. Maybe it was out of adjustment or something? My MTB has Shimano SIS from 15 years ago and it seems smoother than that Sora/Tiagra I rode. Obviously 1000 doesn't get me much at my LBS except for a Surly CrossCheck at $1050 which is definitely a contender. Kona Jake the Snake also seems like a nice ride, but it's 1500. I've looked online at the REI CX bikes which are also nice but for the money, it seems I can get better grupos on good frames and forks from places like BD. And the closest REI to me is 4 hours away. And no, I'm not a damn shill. I just want the most bike for my money that'll last me a good 10-15 years like this Giant has.

SO...Mike: What is your 2011 Cyclocross line shaping up to be? Are the Outlaw or any other sub-$1000 Moto CX bikes going to get full 105s? Any new or significantly changed entries? When are the 2011s available? I noticed you had mentioned a price drop in 105 components but can't remember when you made that comment, I want to say it was last spring.

Let's hear it. And thanks.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just got my Fantom Cross Pro yesterday. The shipping was a little late not because of Bikes Direct but UPS. So I had to wait an extra 3 days which sucked. Out of the box everything as described. Took it into the shop and spent 23 bucks to finish what I couldn't.
15 for a rear wheel true, ouch!

The Sram is great and the frame looks nice. 

My only complaint is the cheap ass handlebars and stem but the handlebars are just plain crappy. I knkow the bike is under a grand which is cool however the saddle, seat post, stem and handlebars are just crap. 

Oherwise I look forward to CX season on my bike.


----------



## GipsyKing (Aug 16, 2010)

Can you elaborate on the parts you don't like? What is crappy about them -- too heavy, etc.? I am new to cycling so I'd like to learn how to discern quality parts...thanks.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Well for one the saddle and seat post weigh a ton. The quality of the handlebars is a joke.
They seem like they are powder coated a coat hanger. The stem you can tell is made of cheap quality material. When you look at what it would cost to upgrade these four items the bike is going to get into the Ridley price range thats on at Competitve Cyclist.


----------



## biken (Jul 20, 2010)

I've got the Cross Pro w/ SRAM Rival. I think it is great. Light, fast, and handles really well. So that would be my pick. 

FatGut1- not sure why your stem and handlebars seem so cheap? I am 210lbs and ride mostly offroad and the stock stem and bars seem to work fine to me. I am a longtime mountain biker but new to cross bikes so I am just wondering why they aren't up to snuff.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

Just chiming in...I ordered my 2011 Fantom Cross Pro last night!!! I haven't owned a CX bike before but have test ridden both the Specialized TriCross Expert and Cannondale CX9. Not having seen the Fantom Cross Pro in person, i'm hoping it'll be up to snuff. The build spec is amazing for the money, and have my own parts I'll contribute, ie. saddle, post, stem, handlebar, and brakes. I just hope the frame handles well, transfers power efficiently and doesn't ride like a brick...we'll see.

If it does ride harsh, I've got my eye on that Neuvation CX bike coming out in September.


----------

